
Hack: Set the "Ready Message" on HP printers to INSERT COIN - nickb
http://kovaya.com/miscellany/2007/10/insert-coin.html
======
cstejerean
This is a clever hack often used by university students on unprotected
printers. It's much cooler if you combine it with another option that disables
all the buttons on the printer.

------
extantproject
This is about ten years old:

<http://www.irongeek.com/downloads/hpnt.c>

